# Fische und Angeln im Februar



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

Das Anglerjahr hat genauso 12 Monate wie das Kalenderjahr. 
Der Angler sitzt in seiner Region und hat deswegen nicht das ganze Jahr die gleichen Angelmöglichkeiten. 
Schliesslich sind Fischvorkommen, Arten, Methoden etc. sowohl regionalen wie lokalen Gegebenheiten angepasst, zudem hat jedes Bundesland eigene Schonzeiten/Mindestmaße/Bestimmungen, die dann teilweise auch innerhalb eines  Bundeslandes von Gewässer zu Gewässer noch zusätzlich variieren.

Um den Anglern in einem Überblick zu zeigen, wo sie mit welcher Methode zu welcher Jahreszeit angeln dürfen, dies hoffentlich sogar erfolgreich, habe ich die folgenden Threads aufgemacht.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Ihr für den jeweiligen Monat eintragen würdet, auf welche Fische ihr an welchem Gewässer mit welchen Methoden/Montagen angelt. Damit kann sich dann der interessierte Angler für den jeweiligen Monat ein geeignetes Gewässer zum erfolgreichen angeln in ganz Deutschland suchen. 

Wenn genügend Infos zusammen kommen, werde ich das dann im Magazin zusammen fassen.

In diesem Thread hier bitte Fische/Gewässer/Methoden für den Februar eintragen


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Hi Thomas 4711!
Der Januar und Februar sind für mich die Monate, in denen ich mich immer am Teltow-Kanal mit der Feederrute unterwegs bin!
Ich werde dir mal, wenn es so weit ist, einen kleinen Bericht und ein paar Bilder zu kommen lassen!
Du kannst mich aber gerne noch einmal daran erinnern!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Zander
Methode: Grössere Gufis (ab 14/15 cm) an den Stromkanten anbieten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Gewässer: Neckar bei Heilbronn
Fisch: Barsch
Methode: Kleine Twister oder auch Blinker/Spinner an den Steinschüttungen am Ufer oder entlang der Spundwände in den Häfen, da auch mit aktiv geführter Posenmontage mit Wurm oder Fetzen als Köder


----------



## Knurrhahn (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Gewässer: Teltow Kanal bei Berlin
Fisch: Plötzen,Nasen, Rotaugen , Brassen
Methode: Feederrute mit Futterkorb und Maden an den Steinschüttungen am Ufer !


----------



## Veit (18. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Gewässer: Saale, Bäche, Teiche
Methoden: Grundangeln mit Wurm, Matchrute, Feedern, Spinnangeln bis Schonzeitbeginn, Posenangeln mit Wurm oder Köfi
Fänge: Quappen unterhalb vom Wehren, große Döbel auf Spinnrute, Wurm, Köfi und Maden, Weißfische überall 
Schleien, Giebel und Karpfen sobald kein Eis mehr auf den stehenden Gewässern ist


----------



## Dani_CH (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Fisch im Februar-,

Ich fang da oft einige Barben, welche bei uns an der Reuss, beinahe spanische Grössen erreichen.

Als Köder bevorzuge ich die Wurmart "Dendobera", welche einem Mist/-Rotwurm der XXXL-Grösse gleichkommt.

Wichtig ist es, zu wissen, wo die Fische sich zu dieser Zeit aufhalten.

p.s. Sämtliche Rekordkarpfen der Schweiz wurden ebenfalls in den Wintermonaten in eben diesem Pachtgewässer gefangen...


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Köfi´s aller Arten 
in 4-7 Meter Tiefe 
auf meinen Zielfisch (HECHT)
und mit der Pose schwebend anbieten...& wenn der Wind so richtig bläst mit der Segelpose...!

Gewässer : Baggersee

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Gewässer: Elbe, alte-Elbe(Wasserfall)
Methode: Schwere Laufbleimontage mit ganzem Tauwurm
Fänge: Hauptfische: Quappen   Beifänge: Döbel, Kaulbarsche


----------



## angelwolli (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

*Gewässer:* alte Spree um Neuzittau rum,Löcknitz ab Erkner ( Flakensee ) wenn die Seen doch wider Erwarten "zu" sind, ansonsten Grünheider Seengebiet ( Flakensee,Wupatzsee,Möllensee,u.a. halt nahe an Berlin drann und trotzdem Natur pur und um diese Jahreszeit wenig befischt und "bewandert".

*Angelmethoden:* Feedern & Matchen - beides so fein wie jeweils geht, in der Nacht auch schon mal ne "robustere" Montage mit Köfi / Fetzen / Tauwurm, dabei aber einen dieser Loc-Slide Wagler mit Knicki versehen auf der Hauptschnur und dann nur noch die Spitze über Wasser - mann sieht auch Fallbisse& vorsichtige Stupser bevor der Bissanzeiger piepst - und kann nebenbei ganz enspannt in die Dunkelheit schauen.

*Hauptfische:* Friedfische der Region - was so ziemlich alle sind ( außer Barben & anderen Stromexoten ) aber auch mal schöne Barsche und was der Zufall so noch bringt entgegen der Regeln.

P.s. war zuletzt vom 22.1. zum 23.1. über Nacht ( Brrrr.) - und noch nicht mal ein Zupfer - es war trotzdem schön


----------



## StegAttack (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Letzter Thread schon über zehn Jahre her^^.

Was angelt man so im Februar? Raubfisch hat Schonzeit bei uns...Barben, Döbel usw gibt es in Ostfriesland nicht...

Gibt es Meeresfische, welche man ohne Brandungsausrüstung vom Ufer aus besonders gut befischen kann im Winter?

Ich werde wohl zunächst den Weißfische nachstellen mit der Feedermethode. Vielleicht lässt sich ein schönes Winterrotauge zum Biss verleiten 

Ich werde wohl Feedern gehen


----------



## Zander Jonny (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Was ist mit Barsch, hat der bei euch auch Schonzeit?


----------



## KxKx2 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Der Barsch hat bei uns keine Schonzeit. Es gibt in meiner Gegend nur wenige Stellen, wo es sich lohnen würde, mit Wurm gezielt zu fischen, außer Timmler Hafen, aber da treten sich die Angler gegenseitig auf die Füße:vik:


----------



## pennfanatic (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

War schon einige male in timmel.
Ist der Hafen mit der bvo Karte zu beangeln, oder. Gibt es eine extra Karte dafür?


----------



## KxKx2 (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

BVO Karte reicht#h


----------



## Chassotm (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Ich fische auf Felchen vo Februar bis Mai....
Hier ein kleines Video vom letztem Samstag .
https://youtu.be/12yUy2ZrWUI

Gruss und Petri 
Manu


----------



## ulli1958m (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*



Chassotm schrieb:


> Hier ein kleines Video vom letztem Samstag .
> https://youtu.be/12yUy2ZrWUI
> 
> Gruss und Petri
> Manu


Super die "Kühlerfigur" ab 2:38 Min :m

#h


----------



## Chassotm (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Ende Januar (also fast Februar) hab ich Eisfischen auf dem Pachtweiher mal ausprobieren können, da es so schön kalt war war das eis genug dick dafür.

Hier ein Video davon viel Spaß beim anschauen. Hoffe es gefällt euch .

https://youtu.be/nlSi14i1KKM


----------



## phirania (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Felchen macht Spass,haben wir am   Sorpesee auch immer gut gefangen.


----------



## madball80 (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

bei uns ist Raubfisch noch bis 15.02. frei, war heute los, nachdem Donau nun endlich wieder eisfrei ist, war auch Freitag los, leider nix, saukalt, Wasser auch nur knapp 3 grad.

werd die Tage nochmal Abends losziehen auf Raubfisch und danach auf Quappe umsteigen


----------



## phirania (12. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Bei uns auch Schonzeit Hecht ab 15. 2..
Dann werd ich mein Glück auf Döbel versuchen..


----------



## madball80 (15. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

shit, habs noch versucht, aber nix, nu is Schonzeit... werds noch auf Quappe versuchen, da es hoffentlich noch kalt genug dafür ist


----------



## Chassotm (22. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

War wieder Eisfischen diesmal in den Bergen.
Viel spass beim anschauen...
https://youtu.be/kswaMV-RfEE

Gruss und Petri


----------



## ATRiot01 (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Gewässer:      Rhein
Fischart:        Barsch
Angelmethodeosendümpeln mit Tauwurm an ausgesuchten Stellen

Erfahrungsgemäss kann man auch im Februar bei uns GUTE! Zander überlisten. Allerdings finde ich das nicht grade geil da die schon gut Laich angesetzt haben...RFG-Schonzeiten und Mindestmasse hat anscheinend wer verfasst der im September die falschen Pilze in den Eintopf getan hat.

Ansonsten ist bei mir der Februar der Vorbereitungsmonat. Im März gehts dann los mit dem Schleienangeln im Vereinssee, und 4 Wochen später dann auch auf Aal und Waller.

Dieser Februar war allderdings mal ziemlisch sonderlich....habe in 4 Nächten etwa 2000 Tauwürmer gesammelt, genug für ein ganzes Jahr am Vereinsee oder etwa 20 mal Nachtangeln am Rhein.....
Nun ist wider etwas Frost da und ich weiss net recht was ich von halten soll....müsste mal an die Vereinsseen und Temperaturen messen...
Oder an den Rhein und schauen ob es sich lohnt die Wallerspinne auszupacken......
Hachjaa...soviel zu tun, und so wenig Zeit.......


----------



## Küchenbulle (5. März 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Bei uns geht es jetzt mit den Heringen los. 
Das ist ARBEIT kein entspanntes angeln 
Ich meine natürlich im Greifswalder Bodden und am Strelasund.


----------



## Hechtklopfer (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fische und Angeln im Februar*

Küchenbulle, so ist das!


----------

